# Electric Motor Repair Wire to Lug Connection



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

It looks like they just spot welded a plain hex bolt to the junction and it didn't hold, either due to vibration or due to excessive torque on the exposed end while connecting cables. How cheap and cheesy can they get trying to save a few ¢ to make a buck...

One way to fix it might be to crimp a terminal lug to the wire and then run the bolt thru the lug and insulator to the outside, then use a flat washer and lock washer under a jam nut to hold the 'terminal'(bolt) in place and resist twisting during cable install. Just like as in air conditioning cap nuts, two wrenches should be used when attaching a cable lug on the outside--one to tighten the nut, the other to hold the jam nut.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

It looks like they just spot welded a plain hex bolt to the junction and it didn't hold, maybe an insufficient weld penetration that failed either due to vibration or due to excessive torque on the exposed end while connecting cables. How cheap and cheesy can they get trying to save a few ¢ to make a buck...

One way to fix it might be to crimp a terminal lug to the wire and then run the bolt thru the lug and insulator to the outside, then use a flat washer and lock washer under a jam nut to hold the 'terminal'(bolt) in place and resist twisting during cable install. Just like as in air conditioning cap nuts, two wrenches should be used when attaching a cable lug on the outside--one to tighten the nut, the other to hold the jam nut.


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

Silver solder is a truly excellent conductor and melts at a higher temperature


----------

